

Here’s How I deal with users who steal my Bitcoins - icedicedavid
http://blog.ice-dice.com/post/65390305396/heres-how-i-fight-with-users-who-steal

======
ye
I just tried it, and it works, they give you free bitcoins, but it's nearly
impossible to withdraw them.

They give you 0.005, but you have to bet the total of 1.5 to withdraw what you
have.

So basically you have to stay alive after 300 bets of what they give you,
which is nearly impossible.

It's a pretty safe "giveaway" on their side, and it achieves the goal of
attracting gambling addicts.

